# Horse or Cow poop



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Any one know where I can buy or get a p/u truck load of horse or cow poop for the garden around Houston? Also would like to get about 10 or 12 square bails of hay.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice thread title! I was attracted to it like a fly!

Remember that horse poop usually will contain more weed seed than cow poop will. Cows digest seeds better than horses do. If its for a garden, go for the cow poop if possible. Sorry that I can't help with locating either.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

you can have all you want at my place-Just pm me.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

there are several places on craiglist that have horse poo, i started using mushroom compose in my raised beds and it worked better than any composted stuff that i was able to find around houston.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Just bought 6 bags of cow manure for my garden to till in when it drys out a bit after almost 10 inches of rain in the last month. $4.99 a bag for 40 pound bag with some sand mixed in.


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

*Horse and Cow poop*

I have some I have been piled up that is ready for a garden. It's been there for a couple of years and also have some fresh which may be too hot for that right now. There's not much grass where my horse is so I feed her hay everyday plus the feed is high on protein. I can load with my tractor if your interested. No charge. I also have some oranges (sour type) only good for making preserves or marinating meat if your interested, free as well. Can call me at (281) 381-9885, located by Beltway 8 and old hwy 90, C.E.King area. Thanks.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Court said:


> you can have all you want at my place-Just pm me.


Thanks Court --- I would like to come get some next week. My # is 713-540-1099 Please call me when the best time for you to get it.
Thanks again Harry


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Compost it first to kill the weed seeds. Don't use it green or the excess nitrogen will burn the plant leaves.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> Nice thread title! I was attracted to it like a fly!
> 
> Remember that horse poop usually will contain more weed seed than cow poop will. Cows digest seeds better than horses do. If its for a garden, go for the cow poop if possible. Sorry that I can't help with locating either.


The title got me too. I wanted to ID which kind it was. Now I'm disappointed. LOL!


----------

